# A ragdolls mane



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

This pic of Alfie shows off his mane so well, Alfie has a gorgeous coat and is a real pleasure to groom. best wishes..............CHRIS.


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Gorgeous! I just love the SLH manes.


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

oh chris alfie looks so laid back about life, a typical raggie.
how much does he weigh, he looks a big boy, just like they
should be.
did you breed him yourself, pity you live so far as regards to
kittens, for future reference of course


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi Jenny Alfie really is a gentle giant, he's not been weighed recently but hes certainly around if not more than 20lb, your really not too far from us are you Jen ? less than 3 hours im sure, i will let you know when we have kittens due again, something for you to think about .......chat soon......chris.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :001_wub: very handsome & tidy  I wish someone I know could keep his mane like that  :lol:


----------



## KathyM (Jul 30, 2008)

What a handsome cat. :eek6:


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

could be a bit longer to travel for me christ as i dont drive, but would love to see pictures of your next litter of kittens especially bi's


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

you sound as if you love the bi-colours just like me Jenny...
I really do love the seal bi's......... best wishes Chris


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

yes the first seal bis' that i can remember seeing was pandapaws mr biggs and petilu timothy.


----------



## flufffluff39 (May 25, 2009)

raggs said:


> This pic of Alfie shows off his mane so well, Alfie has a gorgeous coat and is a real pleasure to groom. best wishes..............CHRIS.


Lovely .....


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Nearly as impressive as a lions  xx


----------



## mezzer (Oct 6, 2009)

Beautiful cat....he looks very impressed with himself and so he should, he is gorgeous.

Treacle my Ragdoll X, her nickname is little lion Treaks


----------



## mezzer (Oct 6, 2009)

Treacle


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

raggs said:


> This pic of Alfie shows off his mane so well, Alfie has a gorgeous coat and is a real pleasure to groom. best wishes..............CHRIS.


He looks fabulous Chris :thumbup: A credit to you.


----------

